# Florida Trip



## trophyslayer (Jan 28, 2015)

First let me say thanks to Jerry Russell... I was one of the people that sparked his advise thread by calling him to ask for helpful advise. I offered to pay for his services but he wasnt down there this past weekend so he volunteered to help us out with tips on how to hunt. We were hunting a completely different part of the coast but the style of hunting was still the same. As you can see by the pictures his advise, along with advise from other buddies of mine, paid off. We smacked em! We also had the best experience with locals. The owner of the marina offered to let us use his layout boat, local trout guides were giving us scouting reports, a local woman let us use her washer and dryer when we got soaked from falling in that sticky tidal mud, even the green jeans was nice and everything checked out a-ok. It was the best overall hunting experience of my life that i didnt pay a guide for. I also hung about a 25 inch trout that got off right at the boat... next year we will dedicate more time to fishing since we have the general know how to be successful at the hunting part. And lastly... the tides are no joke. It was only 2 hours past high tide when we tried to ride back in the creek and we got stuck in the mud. We pushed back out the way we came and fished until the next tide came in so it wasnt all bad.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 28, 2015)

Fantastic !!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

Great hunting. I don't mean to be negative but please kill the cripples asap. We owe it to the birds not to make them suffer. I am not saying that I have not done that exact same thing but the longer I hunt the more I realize we need to kill them quickly as it is the right thing to do. Other than that I am happy it worked out.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 28, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Great hunting. I don't mean to be negative but please kill the cripples asap. We owe it to the birds not to make them suffer. I am not saying that I have not done that exact same thing but the longer I hunt the more I realize we need to kill them quickly as it is the right thing to do. Other than that I am happy it worked out.


Funny you say that. Every time I see a picture with one like that, it just bothers me, and I see them fairly often on here.
I think when I was young I had a Jeff Foiles video and he was playing with a cripple. Man, it bothered me and obviously still does.

Sorry, I didn't mean to derail this thread. Looks like an awesome trip! I'm guessing this was the Gulf side? Nothing else other than Redheads? I figured some Blue Bills, Buffleheads or teal would have found y'all.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 28, 2015)

Out of all the states(GA, FL, AL, MS, NY, PA, MD, ARK) I've hunted, FLA folks and FLA duck hunters are extremely nice to duck hunters.  They were giving us tips and even locations to go without even asking.  The exact opposite of N. Ala, and lesser extent in Miss and Ark.

Redhead is one of the few I haven't killed before and I'd have a hard time mounting 2 or 3 of those bulls you all got.  Great hunt!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 28, 2015)

Glad to hear Fl is good to you ... But I can tell u on the east coast of Fl where I live and there's the ones that set up on top of you and sky bust and all the other nonsense same as anywhere else .... Looks like a great trip ... Congrats


----------



## jeremyledford (Jan 28, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Great hunting. I don't mean to be negative but please kill the cripples asap. We owe it to the birds not to make them suffer. I am not saying that I have not done that exact same thing but the longer I hunt the more I realize we need to kill them quickly as it is the right thing to do. Other than that I am happy it worked out.



Perfectly said.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to ruffle feathers with the picture, I assure you it was straight out the dog's mouth and dispatched immediately with the lung compression method as to not mess up the guy's first red head. .. it's going on his wall. Camera was already taking pictures of the retrieve so there was no time between that pic and a quick death


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 28, 2015)

And there were a few buffleheads but they like to skirt wide of the spread


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 29, 2015)

Glad it worked out.  I know you guys worked hard to have a great hunt.  You deserved it.

Now I can tell why you rarely post on here.  Can't say I blame you.


----------



## billy336 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wait a minute, a GA hunter is praising us FL boys? This sure ain't the deer forum...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

billy336 said:


> Wait a minute, a GA hunter is praising us FL boys? This sure ain't the deer forum...



Florida deer hunters are to Georgia what Georgia duck hunters are to Arkansas.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 30, 2015)

^better write that down. Glad y'all had a good hunt. Those winter tides are no joke so if you don't want to drag a boat through stinky mud watch those tides. Me and a buddy stayed too late one time waiting on the last teal for the limit and ended up dragging a boat around a half mile.


----------



## killerv (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope the cabin was cleaned perfectly before y'all left or he'll make comments about it.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 30, 2015)

killerv said:


> I hope the cabin was cleaned perfectly before y'all left or he'll make comments about it.



Trust me. .. the Ritz was left in pristine condition


----------



## crow (Jan 31, 2015)

Love to see that little brown dog!  Got one, myself.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 2, 2015)

Excellent job guys.  Nothing like hunting the gulf with no competition.  My self and 2 buddies closed the season out south of where you were and shot nothing but bluebills and one hen buffie.  Didn't see a redhead.  Go figure.  Part of the magic.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Feb 2, 2015)

Very Happy for Y'all. Sounds like it was a great hunt and a lot of great memories !


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Good stuff! Great hunt. Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed all the pic's.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it.  Come one, come all !!  Plenty of room and it's a slam dunk that you will limit on at least 4 different species of birds.   Easiest type of duck hunting on the planet, safest too !!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 3, 2015)

This was guided hunt right?


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 3, 2015)

not at all... we had a lot of guidance but no guide


----------

